# Drilled holes on aluminum windows



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

A polyurethane based caulk such as Vulkem or OSI Quad is what I'd use. Just be sure clean the area good first.


----------



## sestivers (Aug 10, 2007)

If you can carefully bend that aluminum back into place, maybe you could grab what remains of that broken screw with vice grips and twist it out.

When removing the plywood, they probably left it hanging by that one screw - and in the process of the plywood falling, the screw broke. But before it broke it pulled on the window frame and bent it.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

sestivers said:


> If you can carefully bend that aluminum back into place, maybe you could grab what remains of that broken screw with vice grips and twist it out.
> 
> When removing the plywood, they probably left it hanging by that one screw - and in the process of the plywood falling, the screw broke. But before it broke it pulled on the window frame and bent it.


You are probably right in that they left one screw hanging and really strained the connection.

I can't "bend the aluminum" back into place since the screw is in the way. I can bend it further or cut off a tiny piece so I can push it back to let me get a grip of that broken screw. I have over a hundred of these drilled holes and a dozen broken screws, I was able to back every one out except this one LOL.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

You might have to deburr those holes, use a drill bit much larger than the holes, and just turn it by hand until there's nothing sticking up.

Get a decent paintable caulk, I like DAP Dynaflex or Alex, drop a blob on the hole and quickly swipe over it with a spatula and then leave it to set. Don't use silicone sealant! Paint them a week later.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> drop a blob on the hole and quickly swipe over it with a spatula and then leave it to set. Don't use silicone sealant! Paint them a week later.


That's the last type of repair I'd make! Once painted the windows are no longer maintenance free. IMO it's better to fill just the hole.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

I guess my age is showing. Crawling around on a ladder, deburring, filling holes, re-painting.....just too much effort IMO. I would fill the holes with these and stick a fork in it. To most later, they will just look like part of the frame assembly anyway most likely. JMO

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Freedom-30-Pack-White-Stainless-Steel-Fence-Screws/1000028581


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

RE: the broken screw. Treat it over several days with a solvent based rust breaker like liquid wrench or PB blaster (not WD 40). Then you might be able to drill it and back it out using one of these https://www.harborfreight.com/screw-extractor-set-12-pc-61981.html

Warning the included drill bits are crap but the e-z outs are okay quality.

Greg's suggest has real merit.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

I think Greg made an excellent point ! :vs_cool:You _CAN'T_ un-drill holes ! 

I'd find some white screws & don't fret about it . No one will even notice...............


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Sand to metal, apply auto body filler, sand smooth, paint.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes I have already deburred the holes with a step bit to remove the sharp strands on the edges.

There are many holes on all the windows. I do not think a screw will work in some cases because whoever did the drilling was drilling blind with the piece of wood covering the window so some screws went into the aluminum right at the inside corner edge (next to the masonry) and some went to almost the sash. I may be able to use white screws on some of these.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

You should be able to find some small white plastic Hole plugs. Apply a small amount of caulking in the hole and insert the plug.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Here's what you need, they come in all different sizes.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbil...g-Hole-Plug-2-Piece-per-Pack-808058/204273777


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Those appear a bit pricey.

Graingers has them in bulk paks. 3/16 was the smallest I could find on Ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GRAINGER-A...845301?hash=item3af80f2535:g:NboAAOSwPzhaE5Qd


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Probably because of their size, they come in all different sizes and prices.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Pop rivets.


----------

